# How hot is too hot?



## BenHugs

As the title says how high can the temp get in an African cichlid tank before I should start to worry??? Right now it's at 88 degrees.


----------



## football mom

That's pretty hot. Have you tried keeping the lights off and the lid open? Maybe using an electric fan to blow across the top of the tank?


----------



## BRANT13

Yes that is far too hot .....why so hott ?


----------



## cichlidaholic

BRANT13 said:


> Yes that is far too hot .....why so hott ?


Because BC is having a meltdown right now!

I agree that these temps are too warm long term. Do the fish seem stressed?

Make sure you've got tons of water circulation. Add extra air stones if you can.

You might also try dropping the water level and leaving the top open. If you're afraid they'll jump, you can put egg crate over the top of the tank.

Keep the lights off, and if you can, you might try doing daily water changes will slightly cooler water...Not cool enough to shock them, just cool enough to give them a bit of a break from the heat...

Fans placed blowing on the tank might help a bit.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

I feel ya. My larger tank is around 86 during the day and slightly cooler at night with the light off. I am doing an experiment with the light to see if I can cool it down some and still have the light on (the plants like the light.


----------



## Stickzula

lights and lid off works good. having a fan blow accross the top would probably help too. having an air pump may also cool the water to some degree...assuming that the air being pumped in is cooler than the water. if it gets real bad you could get some of those lunch box gel ice packs and rest them against the glass. Keep some in the freezer and when one set gets warm switch them out. The heat exchange through the glass should be gradual enough that the fish shouldn't get shocked by it. Power heads can also generate heat so if you can, cut them off. and lastly, a no brainer, unplug the heater just in case.


----------



## BenHugs

The fish all seem very happy. They are just as active and are eating just as much. I did throw a couple of large ice hunks into the tank and the fish actually played with them. The lights are off the stand is open (wet/dry and sump) and the lid is cracked open a bit. I have a wet/dry filter so I get lots of agitation. 
We're now through the hottest of the weather so things should sort themselves out. Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## BRANT13

Tell BC to send some my way its been 70's all summer here


----------



## BenHugs

Just for interest sake what temp do African Cichlids (malawi and tangs) start to die off in???


----------



## BRANT13

Not sure when they start to die off it probably depends on more than just water temp....being higher temps cause other problems as well....n2m im sure every fish is different when it comes to resiliance.


----------



## cichlidaholic

BenHugs said:


> Just for interest sake what temp do African Cichlids (malawi and tangs) start to die off in???


I'm not sure what their _boiling point_ is...

I _can_ tell you from experience with a faulty heater thermostat that higher temps in the 90's will cause health problems. Ich and some bacterial infections run rampant in water that is too warm. (Raising the temp to treat ich actually accelerates the infestation / life cycle of the ich, forcing the fish through it quicker.)


----------



## BenHugs

Well I'm now down to 84 and about to do a water change. I guess I got lucky this time.  
Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------



## fiupntballr

*** had fish die off when temps reached above 88 F.


----------



## csnake

It's not the actual temperature that kills them. I read an artical somewhere on this site a long time ago that states that chichlids will die of the suffocation that occurs due to their rapidly increasing metabolism. As the water temp goes up, their metabolism increases, and their need for oxygen increases also. At some point around 88 degrees, your water would have to be at near total saturation to support their oxygen needs. If not, they will die of suffocation.


----------



## BenHugs

csnake said:


> It's not the actual temperature that kills them. I read an artical somewhere on this site a long time ago that states that chichlids will die of the suffocation that occurs due to their rapidly increasing metabolism. As the water temp goes up, their metabolism increases, and their need for oxygen increases also. At some point around 88 degrees, your water would have to be at near total saturation to support their oxygen needs. If not, they will die of suffocation.


I have no idea what 02 saturation I get with a wet/dry, but it sounds like I got lucky this time.


----------



## aussy612

Yeah I'm sure it has a lot to do with the waters capacity to carry O2. Cooler waters can support more O2 than warmer waters can, what csnake said sounds like it makes sense due to the amount of 02 in the water. that would be a horrible death at any rate :lol:


----------

